
There Was a Time Before Mathematica … - tosh
http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2013/06/there-was-a-time-before-mathematica/
======
draw_down
I hated Mathematica so badly when I was in undergrad. It was nearly impossible
to use, so struggling with it on top of trying to learn the actual course
material earned my hatred of it forever. Plus, sometimes it would just corrupt
your notebook with no warning. No way to avoid it. When that happened, too
bad. Do your assignment again.

I honestly think that for years afterward, that experience made me passionate
about building software people can actually understand how to _use_. It was
just atrocious to me, that people would make such a thing and then expect
everyone to just deal with its horribleness.

